# Why the Hate??



## Doormat (Nov 3, 2022)

So much hate and negativity towards the M system, mainly from R users it seems. Maybe they need to justify their outlay? 

For the record, I love the tiny M stuff. Owning both the 100D & 200D DSLR buying into the the M was a no brainer. Currently own all the M lenses (plus a few duplicates) along with the Sigma 1.4 trio. Body wise have the M, M10, M100, M5, M50 (x2), M6ii (all caged). All picked up used, boxed and mintish. I honestly couldn’t be happier. I still own numerous DSLRs in the 3 various sensor sizes. 
I’m happy the R is so successful and the R5 does appear to be incredible. So why the hate towards M and it’s users.?

Sad…


----------



## Jethro (Nov 3, 2022)

Doormat said:


> So much hate and negativity towards the M system, mainly from R users it seems. Maybe they need to justify their outlay?
> 
> For the record, I love the tiny M stuff. Owning both the 100D & 200D DSLR buying into the the M was a no brainer. Currently own all the M lenses (plus a few duplicates) along with the Sigma 1.4 trio. Body wise have the M, M10, M100, M5, M50 (x2), M6ii (all caged). All picked up used, boxed and mintish. I honestly couldn’t be happier. I still own numerous DSLRs in the 3 various sensor sizes.
> I’m happy the R is so successful and the R5 does appear to be incredible. So why the hate towards M and it’s users.?
> ...


I've got no idea what you're talking about. This forum is full of people who use the M system, and are very attached to it, sometimes owning and using it alongside FF bodies (ML or DSLR). Are you thinking of the world generally? Or big bad Canon, who have just announced another FF R series body on top of 2 recent APSC R bodies, and partially discontinued some more M series bodies? 

To get any sympathy at all, you'll have to be a little more specific.


----------



## danfaz (Nov 11, 2022)

I haven't seen any hate here, especially towards users of the system.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 11, 2022)

Jethro said:


> I've got no idea what you're talking about. This forum is full of people who use the M system, and are very attached to it, sometimes owning and using it alongside FF bodies (ML or DSLR). Are you thinking of the world generally? Or big bad Canon, who have just announced another FF R series body on top of 2 recent APSC R bodies, and partially discontinued some more M series bodies?
> 
> To get any sympathy at all, you'll have to be a little more specific.



I'll agree that the frequent, prominent people here have shown the M series no ill will.

However, although I can't speak for the original poster, I've seen, over the years, users come in out of the blue and fling insults at the system. I think it was largely people who wanted an R7 and couldn't imagine it happening while there was an M series...as if they thought Canon was saying, "You want APSC, use this or pound sand." They certainly behaved as if an M system was an actual threat to what they wanted.

But Canon wasn't saying that.

This was a very small number of people, but they could be counted on to jump in and bash the M system from time to time (often completely off topic, or when people were talking about wanting an R7--which was ALSO actually off topic, but not according to their premise that the M series was blocking the R7). So they could be noisy at times.

I personally started out hoping and thinking Canon would produce a sort of super-M system, with the same physical mount, but considerably higher build quality and wider selection of lenses (no 61mm outside diameter rule), for APSC. (Or use adapters.) R was so clearly intended to be full-frame that putting an APS-C sensor behind it just seemed absurd...like building a garage for a semi-tractor trailer rig, but all you ever intend to park in it is a SmartCar or mini cooper...that it seemed crazy to me. I was wrong, obviously.

Anyhow without this false "It's gonna be M or R7" dichotomy, maybe some of the occasional bashers won't have so much hate. And to be sure it has been a long time since I've seen them.


----------

